
Ask HN: What Tools/IDEs do you use for large Java Projects? - rwx------
I am working on a Java project with 2 million lines of Java code. It is a maven project and some plugins generate source code during the build process.<p>I am using Intellij and some times it seems very slow even on quad core i7 with SSD. I have tried Netbeans and it is slow too. I have wasted entire day trying to import the project in to eclipse. It does not like some maven plugins and it does not compile.<p>What do you use for large Java projects.
======
BjoernKW
IntelliJ IDEA probably is still your best option. There are some optimisations
for large projects like setting your usual -Xmx, -Xms and MaxPermSize JVM
parameters:

[https://crankingcode.wordpress.com/2009/10/13/handling-
large...](https://crankingcode.wordpress.com/2009/10/13/handling-large-
projects-with-maven-and-intellij-idea/)

Additionally, idea.jars.nocopy=true can be useful to reduce the number of
files that are written to the disk.

------
sharkhacks
Do you need the entire codebase to be 'active' to do your work? if it's all
based on maven can you import only the maven modules/projects you are working
on, and link everything else as dependencies?

------
brudgers
It might be worth asking the people maintaining the code base what tools and
techniques and hardware they are using.

Also worth considering more RAM. SSD limiting operations implies insufficient
RAM.

